# Not listening!



## CopperMom (Apr 21, 2012)

An update on Copper. He is now 4 months. Can't believe how time has flown. I am so amazed by Copper and what he does. Most times he has us laughing by the things he does. . .he loves to jump on my bed. . which is now a no. 

We were having trouble getting Copper to listen. He would jump on the sofa and repeatedly jump. He was nipping our feet when we walked, would not stay out of the kitchen, etc. . .

Copper is in a socializing class, learning the simple commands and enjoying the company of other dogs. I explained my concern and when I raised my voice; how Copper's feelings would get hurt. She suggested a "bitter apple" spray. We had tried a water bottle, but Copper thought we were playing and it reinforced the inappropriate behavior. I bought it and it works! We use commands with the spray, "stop, no, and down". We are in our second week; and no hurt feelings, no yelling. . .we are back to a happy home and more importantly a happy V. By the way, we bought the spray at PetSmart.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Copperman - so glad things are going well for you and that you have managed to sort out the minor listening problems Copper has had.

I also tried spraying water at Boris when he wasn't taking notice, but he thought it was funny also. He is just starting to counter surf and I have tried various things so might try the bitter apply spray. 

Many thanks


----------



## CopperMom (Apr 21, 2012)

I hope it works.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your tip! The spray bottle works like a charm with Oso, but people tell me all the time their dogs love it. I'll simply recommend to them the bitter apple spray. 

Glad to hear you are having fun with Copper. They grow so fast! Have fun with it!


----------

